# How long does clen stay in system for?



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

As title, how long does clen stay in system for?

ive read it can show up on urine tests as amphetimine and i have medicals and tests at work, just wondering how long i could run it and how long clearance time would i need to give myself ?

Obviously it would depend on dosage so as an example say 100 mg pd for 2 weeks how long would it take to be out my system?

Thanks


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It really depends on what they are testing for - you should be made fully aware beforehand but prob looks suspicious to ask.

cant see how it could false positive test for amphetamine as its a totally different drug.

Its worth noting that clenbutetol is the same family as albuterol and salbutamol. The latter is the active ingrediant in asthma inhalers (the reliever one) and all three were originally used as asthma treatments (possibly still are in some countries)

so ...... depending on the sensitivity of the test you could claim that you recently had a bad chest and used a friends ventolin inhaler which contains salbutamol and may be showing as a false positive ....... This lie is even easier if you have asthma and a script for ventolin (might explain the massively high rate of asthma in competitive swimmers)


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

4-5 days is the detection time for clen according to https://www.steroid.com/steroid_detection_times.php


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, i know that i could try and say it was asthma inhalers etc but to be honest id rather not cross that bridge, id rather just stop it in time so it does not show up.

4-5 days detection time but what about the half life if i take 100mg for 14 days how long will it take for it to all be out of my system? Anyone? Thanks again


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bump


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

No-one knows exactly how long 100mg ED for 14 days will stay in your system so it's really up to you as to whether it is more important for you to take clen or have the possibility of having a positive drug test and, presumably, losing your job. It doesn't seem like a difficult decision to me.


----------

